# 2-day M-school vs. Euro M-perfection training



## Jon90 (May 28, 2006)

Big apologies if this topic has been covered in the past (and appreciation in advance if there's an existing thread someone can steer me to.)

I did Euro delivery on my 2012 M3 followed by Performance Center Delivery. Ever since doing the PDC I swore I would do M-school one day and now have the time.

SO, I was thinking of doing one of the 2-day M-schools-- either West Coast or S.C.. But also was wondering how the European 2-day M-training compares.

Anyone have any thoughts on that? I'm an experienced driver but have virtually zero formal training.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## calbears96 (Oct 31, 2009)

Jon90 said:


> Big apologies if this topic has been covered in the past (and appreciation in advance if there's an existing thread someone can steer me to.)
> 
> I did Euro delivery on my 2012 M3 followed by Performance Center Delivery. Ever since doing the PDC I swore I would do M-school one day and now have the time.
> 
> ...


Is the European one you mention get you behind a Formula 3 car? I think I saw that somewhere. Day 1 is M, Day 2 is Formula 3.

If that's the case, they'd be vastly different.

Don't worry about not having any formal training. Practice is the best training. They'll teach you well at the school.

Also, if you are a BMW CCA member, you'll get 15% off the school cost.


----------



## Jon90 (May 28, 2006)

calbears96 said:


> Is the European one you mention get you behind a Formula 3 car? I think I saw that somewhere. Day 1 is M, Day 2 is Formula 3.
> 
> If that's the case, they'd be vastly different.
> 
> ...


There is a variant where you drive a Formula cars (http://www.bmw-drivingexperience.co...ing-course-finder/bmw-motorsport-special.html), but in this instance just referring to some of the schools they offer there where it's regular M-cars, albeit on racetracks. Actually a lot of choices and it's a tad confusing. But here's the main one I was looking at:
http://www.bmw-drivingexperience.co...-course-finder/bmw-m-perfection-training.html

Good points about the training and the discount!


----------



## calbears96 (Oct 31, 2009)

Jon90 said:


> There is a variant where you drive a Formula cars (http://www.bmw-drivingexperience.co...ing-course-finder/bmw-motorsport-special.html), but in this instance just referring to some of the schools they offer there where it's regular M-cars, albeit on racetracks. Actually a lot of choices and it's a tad confusing. But here's the main one I was looking at:
> http://www.bmw-drivingexperience.co...-course-finder/bmw-m-perfection-training.html
> 
> Good points about the training and the discount!


Oh, that looks like it'd be great fun. Looks like it's similar to the 2-day M school at one of the centers. You'll get hotel/meals covered and a gift (helmet). The big difference is the track.

It'd be similar to an Advanced M-School here. They're at VIR and Charlotte.


----------



## Jon90 (May 28, 2006)

calbears96 said:


> Oh, that looks like it'd be great fun. Looks like it's similar to the 2-day M school at one of the centers. You'll get hotel/meals covered and a gift (helmet). The big difference is the track.
> 
> It'd be similar to an Advanced M-School here. They're at VIR and Charlotte.


Yeah, I'm pretty inclined to do it in Europe and take some extra days to drive around before/after or whatever. Doing Euro delivery of my M3 was one of the most amazing travel experiences of my life-- but not quote ready to do it with an M4 , so might wanna fulfill that urge a bit!

Well, if anyone checks in who's done any of the Euro M-experience stuff (and specifically M-Perfection 2-day), would love to hear from them!


----------



## Jon90 (May 28, 2006)

Just to follow up, I ended up corresponding with Jonathan at Performance Center and he suggested/arranged a private coaching day with Donnie Islay. Just 2 students, 2 instructors and 2 M3s (M5 if we wanted) and a full day of driving instruction Having just completed that today, simply cannot say how AMAZING it was to do it that way and lucky I feel that the scheduling allowed it (track has to be unreserved that day either in part or in full, etc.) and I assume August made it possible as well. 

But, in any case, just an amazing, incredible, life-affirming experience and can't wait to take an advanced M-school (either here or in Euope) in the near future.


----------



## G8rGrl (Aug 26, 2015)

Jon90 said:


> Just to follow up, I ended up corresponding with Jonathan at Performance Center and he suggested/arranged a private coaching day with Donnie Islay. Just 2 students, 2 instructors and 2 M3s (M5 if we wanted) and a full day of driving instruction Having just completed that today, simply cannot say how AMAZING it was to do it that way and lucky I feel that the scheduling allowed it (track has to be unreserved that day either in part or in full, etc.) and I assume August made it possible as well.
> 
> But, in any case, just an amazing, incredible, life-affirming experience and can't wait to take an advanced M-school (either here or in Euope) in the near future.


Congrats! How much did the coaching with Donnie Islay cost?


----------

